# Visitation question



## specialplace (Aug 18, 2012)

My son is 13 years old and has expressed that he doesn't want to see his dad. We have been separated for nine months and his father has had a complete change in personality during that time period. He has had multiple girlfriends, including the one that he had the affair with to split up our family. He treats me terribly and my son can see this even though I try to make sure he doesn't know all of the details of what is going on. My question is this... Although my son is a teenager, isn't the point in sending him with his father that they can spend time together and do things together? During their last visit, my son said his father spent the entire evening texting on his cell phone. I still have access to his records and there were almost 200 text messages from that one evening! He is just so into living the single life right now and he sees nothing wrong with that. He only sees his son 1-2 days a week. Can't he cut down on the phone calls and texts during that time and actually spend time with this son? Am I overreacting?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Have you mentioned this to your husband? Tell him that his son doesn't want to spend time with him because he's not getting "quality time"? That may be a starting point... Working you both up into a state of resentment and expecting your husband to magically start "doing the right thing" is just a recipe for more frustration and resentment.

C


----------

